# Fanned Fret from our favorite....



## Syriel

Ibanez. Yes you heard it. IBANEZ.










Ibanez Workshop / Prestige SRFF-4505, as it's called.

Just holy tits. Just holy tits. Will check out price later.

Edit: just check out this post on twitter since it wont let me link twitter photos. https://twitter.com/ikebegakki/status/472341046836211712


----------



## MoshJosh

Pretty sweet


----------



## Syriel

OK can't seem to link Twitter photos.


----------



## 7stg

I must have the 7 string version, provided it is somewhat reasonably priced like the btb7.


----------



## Daf57

Very cool!


----------



## Syriel

^ Thanks man. I couldn't seem to upload it directly on my iPhone from twitter. XD


----------



## InfinityCollision

Didn't see that coming. Not surprised that they're trying it on bass first though, rather than guitar.


----------



## broj15

damn


----------



## Syriel

InfinityCollision said:


> Didn't see that coming. Not surprised that they're trying it on bass first though, rather than guitar.



They've been using their own single saddle bridges on their basses for a while now, so I would deem it logical that they try it on a bass first. They'd have to design their own single saddles for guitar if they do, as we all know Ibanez doesn't use 3rd party parts too much other than Gotoh, who makes their originals as well.


----------



## DreamError

I'll take it in 6 with 14mm string spacing pls


----------



## Deadnightshade

I was just thinking yesterday that Ibanez is the major guitar company that I expect to start multiscales first 






Today I'll think of Kate Upton sitting on my dick.


----------



## The-Machine-95

Literally the only thing I didn't like about Ibby SDGR basses was the fact that the 34" scale made the low B a bit flabby in 5+ string models. If this is 35"+ on the low B, I don't think I'll be able to stop myself getting one.
And I don't even play bass very much.


----------



## Fretless

The-Machine-95 said:


> Literally the only thing I didn't like about Ibby SDGR basses was the fact that the 34" scale made the low B a bit flabby in 5+ string models. If this is 35"+ on the low B, I don't think I'll be able to stop myself getting one.
> And I don't even play bass very much.



Not gonna lie, but it doesn't look like a very long bass, so I don't see it being much more than a 35.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

If they widen the string spacing to 18mm, I'd be more interested.


----------



## larry

want. 

barring personal taste, the more important part imo, is that Ibanez is experimenting with fanned frets. this needs to generate a ton of interest so that hopefully, they adopt multi-scale layouts throughout their catalog. I love soundgear basses, so having a fanned production sr 6 string is a bonus.

edit: I'd love a fanned 8 from them. mono-rail bridges for guitar would look very sexy, but they could also manufacture fixed-edge 'FF' base plates that fit the appropriate saddles. 

what might be a problem for some, especially me, would be how awkward the standard Ibanez headstock looks with fanned frets. I hope someone inside hoshino notices this as well and suggests reverse headstocks for a more aesthetic appeal.


----------



## JaeSwift

I absolutely LOVE this but I hate that it's an SR. I don't gel well with mahogany on basses. If this was an ATK though...


----------



## Bigfan

If they ever release a fanned-fret BTB I'll never have to dream about dingwalls ever again.


----------



## Whammy

larry said:


> barring personal taste, the more important part imo, is that Ibanez is experimenting with fanned frets. this needs to generate a ton of interest so that hopefully, they adopt multi-scale layouts throughout their catalog.



This 

At the end of the day fanned fretted instruments are a niche market. Even if they are going more popular it's still a small market.

For a company like Ibanez to try fan fretted basses when companies like Dingwall essentially have that portion of the market sewn up shows they want to try and keep up with the competition. Which is awesome.

Of course if this flops Ibanez will drop it and pretend it never happened.
But let's hope it doesn't. Just imagine if this ever expanded into their guitar range. A fan fretted 7 or 8 string RG 
I'm speaking overly optimistic as I'm sure it won't happen 

My only issue with Ibanez experimenting with fan fretted instruments is that Warwick didn't do it first 

Come on Warwick. A 5 or 6 string fan fretted Thumb bass would be too good to be true.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Bigfan said:


> If they ever release a fanned-fret BTB I'll never have to dream about dingwalls ever again.



Except a Dingwall (at least, the Made In Canada models) will be a step above just about anything in Ibanez's production catalog.


----------



## in-pursuit

Well, well, Ibanez. I bought a BTB676 earlier this year, then about a month ago I picked up the new SRF705 (NBD's well overdue, I know), and now this is a thing. If Ibanez was on a mission to empty my wallet and piss off my wife, they're certainly succeeding.

I can see myself buying this, definitely. Especially if it comes in 6 string. If the fan is 34" on the bass side I'd go for B standard and then take the BTB down to F# standard. If the fan is 35"+ then I'll be praying to every god that it comes in a 7 string then I'll only need the one fretted bass for everything. Not that I don't want lots of basses, just I'm primarily a guitarist and I'm running out of space for guitars haha!


----------



## Bigfan

TemjinStrife said:


> Except a Dingwall (at least, the Made In Canada models) will be a step above just about anything in Ibanez's production catalog.



I greatly prefer the neck profile and aesthetics of the BTB series, and if I can have a fanned version of my btb676, then that would probably be the perfect bass for me.


----------



## Necris

35"-32" or similar scale length = Yes please.

Scale length over 35" = No interest.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

I hope they don't do something foolish and have the low end start at 34" scale. 

I'd be more excited if they were basing it off the BTB, since I like the thicker neck and wider string spacing more.

Even if they do come to production with specs in my favor, I'll be sticking with Dingwall. Can't beat custom handcrafted in Canada.


----------



## JoeyW

ehh I know I'm a minority but I DESPISE every SR I've ever played. I'm stoked they're jumping on the FF train though since it's entirely more logical.


----------



## bassofthe

Awesome to see one of the big manufacturers getting into multiscale. I'm not gonna get one of these myself, but I hope this will help more people see the awesomeness and glory of multiscale basses.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Syriel said:


> They've been using their own single saddle bridges on their basses for a while now, so I would deem it logical that they try it on a bass first. They'd have to design their own single saddles for guitar if they do, as we all know Ibanez doesn't use 3rd party parts too much other than Gotoh, who makes their originals as well.


That, and the fact that the forward-thinking portion of the bass playing population is relatively larger and more established. Dingwall's success speaks well of that.



TemjinStrife said:


> Except a Dingwall (at least, the Made In Canada models) will be a step above just about anything in Ibanez's production catalog.


I'll be honest, one thing I'm hoping to see from this is a six string fan fret Ibby... because I want Sheldon to offer a goddamn 6 string Combustion. I love the made in Canada stuff but it's outside my budget for the foreseeable future.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Holy shit yes! 

I'm gonna go ahead and be that guy and say that they need to try out a FF guitar


----------



## Omura

Ibanez fan fret bass = pr0n
Ibanez fan fret 7 string = must've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Mwoit

Man, that is tasty. Very tasty.

I think I love my ABZ too much to jump ship.

Depending on the price that is.


----------



## Aris_T

I had my eyes on the Combustion, but now I need to wait...

Well played Ibanez. Really need to see how this turns out.


----------



## StevenC

I don't know if this is misinformation or not, but the word around the rest of the internet is it'll be 35.5"-34".

If that's the case, and it's available as a 6 string, I'll be promptly getting one of these and ripping the frets out.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

I can't imagine how long it might take for the 5 string Prestige to make it to US sales... much less any other, cheaper options. 

As a die-hard Dingwall fan, the only other bass I "need" is a Super P. But I'd like to see how far Ibanez goes. I'm surprised they don't have a fanned guitar already.


----------



## Sepultorture

i've always liked ibanez basses, but after playing a dingwall, all i want is a dingwall, and honestly this is awesome but doesn't stoke the flames for wanting a fanned fret all that much after having played a dingwall

and once i have the dough for one an afterburner I is def in the cards for the future, and that means bye bye ibanez SRT


----------



## Sepultorture

TheEmptyCell said:


> I can't imagine how long it might take for the 5 string Prestige to make it to US sales... much less any other, cheaper options.
> 
> As a die-hard Dingwall fan, the only other bass I "need" is a Super P. But I'd like to see how far Ibanez goes. I'm surprised they don't have a fanned guitar already.



if they made a fanned fret 7 string at 27"-25.5" or 25" i would def have to try that out, heck even a 26.5-24.75 would be sick


----------



## Nag

I'm wondering, are the high-end Ibanez guitars and basses built by different people ? (I mean one shop for guitars and another one for basses). We've seen these new limited series for several basses (the singlecut BTB, fretless SR, the hybrid, and now the fanned bass) but nothing guitar wise... I'm wondering why there's no experimentation with guitars going on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nagash said:


> I'm wondering, are the high-end Ibanez guitars and basses built by different people ? (I mean one shop for guitars and another one for basses). We've seen these new limited series for several basses (the singlecut BTB, fretless SR, the hybrid, and now the fanned bass) but nothing guitar wise... I'm wondering why there's no experimentation with guitars going on.



Bassists are far more open minded than guitarists, in fact it's pretty hilarious how open to innovation even "old school" bassists are. 

There are bass rigs from the 70's that are still more advanced than what most guitarists use these days.


----------



## theo

more advanced than an axe fx 2 in the 70's?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nagash said:


> I'm wondering, are the high-end Ibanez guitars and basses built by different people ? (I mean one shop for guitars and another one for basses).


 
Most if not all of the Bass Workshop models to have been released so far are Indonesian, so yeah, they're made in a different shop than the high-end guitars . This new one looks to be Prestige/MiJ, though, so I don't know if it's made by the same people that do the Prestige guitars.



Nagash said:


> We've seen these new limited series for several basses (the singlecut BTB, fretless SR, the hybrid, and now the fanned bass) but nothing guitar wise... I'm wondering why there's no experimentation with guitars going on.


 
As has been mentioned, bassists are oddly more open to stuff like this than guitarists as a whole, so Ibanez probably just sees more money in this than in strange guitar experiments.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

theo said:


> more advanced than an axe fx 2 in the 70's?


 
I don't think _most_ guitarists use axe fx 2s...


----------



## theo

Alright, I concede.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

On the topic of the Dingwall comparisons, there's one thing Ibanez will have that Dingwall doesn't:

A distributor/dealer here in South Korea . 

Maybe I'll get to try a FF bass someday after all.


----------



## RGM8

They should re-release a fanned-fret BTB7, having played one I found that the high F seemed kind of brittle on the 35", as well as being incredibly tight and it hurting my fingers, like plucking a guitar's high E


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

RGM8 said:


> They should re-release a fanned-fret BTB7



Either you need to reword that, or I somehow completely missed it that Ibby has already released a FF bass in the past...


----------



## vansinn

Looks very neat. Good tweet - I needed to brush-up my defunct Japanese 

I want a 6-string version, fanned 34"-36", or 7-string version, fanned 34"-36.5".

I know this may not be everyone's cup'o'tea, but it'll allow B sounding less off, or, on a seven, a lower tuning with a useful tone down there.
Not sure I'd like a 34-37 3" fan even on a 7-stringer..


----------



## vansinn

Sepultorture said:


> if they made a fanned fret 7 string at 27"-25.5" or 25" i would def have to try that out, heck even a 26.5-24.75 would be sick



mmnn.. short-scale basses are too fancy for my taste, fanned or not..


----------



## crg123

Bigfan said:


> If they ever release a fanned-fret BTB I'll never have to dream about dingwalls ever again.



THIS


----------



## Sepultorture

vansinn said:


> mmnn.. short-scale basses are too fancy for my taste, fanned or not..



was referring to just 7 string guitar that time


----------



## LordCashew

vansinn said:


> 7-string version, fanned 34"-36.5".



YES.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

MaxOfMetal said:


> Bassists are far more open minded than guitarists, in fact it's pretty hilarious how open to innovation even "old school" bassists are.
> 
> There are bass rigs from the 70's that are still more advanced than what most guitarists use these days.



Hardly! Go read some threads over on Talkbass and be amazed at how most of the population is playing a P bass with flats through an SVT. Mention AxeFX or more than 4 strings and they go apeshit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheEmptyCell said:


> Hardly! Go read some threads over on Talkbass and be amazed at how most of the population is playing a P bass with flats through an SVT. Mention AxeFX or more than 4 strings and they go apeshit.



There will always be holdouts on all sides, but from what I've seen over the years interacting with musicians of all kinds, bassists are usually far more open to new_er_ concepts. 

Stuff like:
-Solid state amps
-Full range speakers
-Digital effects
-More strings
-Longer scales
-Integrated preamps
-Unique materials
-Headless designs
-Increased ergonomics 

All have a pretty wide following, even going back a decade or two, guitars not so much. 

Obviously I didn't mean to say that all bassists are on the cutting edge, as that's certainly not the case.


----------



## InfinityCollision

TheEmptyCell said:


> Hardly! Go read some threads over on Talkbass and be amazed at how most of the population is playing a P bass with flats through an SVT. Mention AxeFX or more than 4 strings and they go apeshit.



Most of the electric guitar playing population plays a Strat, Tele, or Les Paul through an amp that probably has its origins in another amp introduced no later than the 70s. What's your point? The progressive portion of the bass community is still proportionally larger and certainly more well-established.


----------



## in-pursuit

I remember the first time I heard Jean Baudin playing his fanned fret bass with god knows how many strings, that was back in the MySpace days haha! Must have been at least ten years ago by now.


----------



## shikamaru

that fanned fret SR is epic ! I&#8217;d love to see Ibby go further with that idea


----------



## Vigaren

34" to 35.5" would be really cool, I'd love to get one of those!! I still think (from what I've heard) that the dingwalls that have an 37" B-string sound superior to anything else!


----------



## bassofthe

MaxOfMetal said:


> There will always be holdouts on all sides, but from what I've seen over the years interacting with musicians of all kinds, bassists are usually far more open to new_er_ concepts.


I'll just answer this for myself, as a bassist.

Stuff like:
-Solid state amps: If I do end up getting a "serious" amp, it most likely will be solid state, or even digital.
-Full range speakers: As above.
-Digital effects: Digital and analog. Whatever works best for that particular effect.
-More strings: Six so far. Waiting for my nine to be built.
-Longer scales: 37" Dingwall for that low F#.
-Integrated preamps: Meh. I keep my active Dingwall in passive mode. It sounds so good I simply don't need the onboard EQ.
-Unique materials: I have stuck to traditional wood-and-metal so far. Might try something else. Probably won't.
-Headless designs: Not yet. I definitely see the advantage in ergonomics, but I don't like the aesthetics of most headless designs. Then again, I used to not like singlecuts either, but now my nine string will be one.
-Increased ergonomics: Not quite sure what this is referring to that hasn't been covered already.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Obviously I didn't mean to say that all bassists are on the cutting edge, as that's certainly not the case.


Some of us are.


----------



## Sepultorture

I actually loved the hell out of the dingwall I tried. Came with passive only setup, and the sound it came up with through a GK rig in series mode was beyond amazing sounding, heck the 4 band EQ on the amp barely moved from the 12 o clock positions


----------



## Roland777

I've owned a BTB555 since 2006. Since then, I personally have grown to somewhat dislike the 19mm stringspacing and find myself oogling the SR-basses thinner necks and spacing. A fanned fret 5-string SR with a 35-inch plus low B would make me drop the BTB in a heartbeat, eventhough it's served me well.


----------



## drmosh

er, drunk


----------



## Syriel

Okay guys specs and prices have been announced 

Neck: 5pc Atlas-5 HP Wenge/Bubinga neck w/KTS TITANIUM rods
Body: Mahogany body
Fingerboard: Wenge fingerboard
Bridge: MR-4 bridge (16.5mm string spacing)
Neck Pickup: Nordstrand BigSingle 5 for fanned neck pickup
Bridge Pickup: Nordstrand BigSingle 5 for fanned bridge pickup
Equalizer: BEQIII 3-band equalizer for fanned
Hardware Color: Cosmo Black

Neck Dimensions
Scale: 34.0&#8221; &#8211; 35.5&#8221; (1st to 5st, Fanned Fret)
Width at Nut: 45mm
Width at Last Fret: 67mm
Thickness at 1st: 19.5mm
Thickness at 12th: 23.0mm
Radius: 305mmR

&#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12465;&#12540;&#12473;&#20184;&#12365; ( Hardcase Included )
Color: Solid Oil (SOL)

For the whooping price of ¥285,000 ( +tax ) so about 3,000USD.

So I'm pretty sure a lot of you guys are happy that it's 34-35.5, but that price is a bit too high. It is a "workshop" model though, which is kinda like the J-Custom side of Basses.


----------



## in-pursuit

I'd pay that. But it'll be more like $6000AUD lol. I'll be looking into it anyway...


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal

$3000...Le sigh.


----------



## AxeHappy

If I had 3 grand to blow on a bass and didn't have multiple custom guitars on the way...I would be all over that!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Is that street or MSRP?


----------



## Syriel

Street. It's a dealer ( Ikebe Gakki ) price.


----------



## TheEmptyCell

This is me laughing about those that expected this thing to be remotely affordable.

A Dingwall ABZ5 is cheaper, still.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Not everyone has a Dingwall dealer/distributor in their country.


----------



## Sepultorture

For 3 grand I can get an Afterburner 1 with wenge fretboard and neck with the passive setup and maybe more


----------



## bassofthe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not everyone has a Dingwall dealer/distributor in their country.


I don't, and it hasn't stopped me from getting two, soon to be three Dingwalls.


----------



## Roland777

Would rather have an Oni for that price TBH.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

bassofthe said:


> I don't, and it hasn't stopped me from getting two, soon to be three Dingwalls.



I'm happy for you, but I'm not in a hurry to drop Dingwall cash on something I can't try first.


----------



## LordHar

Let's hope they'll introduce it into the Ibanez Bass Workshop line. I'm looking for a main 5-string SR type bass, and this would be just perfect.


----------



## Syriel

LordHar said:


> Let's hope they'll introduce it into the Ibanez Bass Workshop line. I'm looking for a main 5-string SR type bass, and this would be just perfect.



Uhhh this is the workshop line.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

He probably means the Indo workshop line, so we can actually afford it .

Every Workshop bass prior to this one has been Indonesian, so it hopefully isn't impossible that they'll release an Indo version of this one, too.


----------



## in-pursuit

Roland777 said:


> Would rather have an Oni for that price TBH.



wouldn't we all, but I'm reasonably certain an Oni will set you back nearly twice that.


----------



## LordHar

So... look what I've found:






Basses - SRFF4505 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ugh. I think I want one. Dammit.

Luckily for me, it probably won't come to Korea, or if it does, the markup will help convince me not to buy it.


----------



## TemjinStrife

At $3750 MSRP (obviously a bit less street), that's going to be going directly against Dingwall.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm not an Ibanez fan. Really don't dig them at all. But if they do pop off a fanned fret production model first before any other "big" companies/brands...I think I might snag one.


----------



## iron blast

vansinn said:


> Looks very neat. Good tweet - I needed to brush-up my defunct Japanese
> 
> I want a 6-string version, fanned 34"-36", or 7-string version, fanned 34"-36.5".
> 
> I know this may not be everyone's cup'o'tea, but it'll allow B sounding less off, or, on a seven, a lower tuning with a useful tone down there.
> Not sure I'd like a 34-37 3" fan even on a 7-stringer..



You do know dingwalls are 34/37" on a 5 string right?


----------



## iron blast

At this price point and specs I have zero interest I honestly wouldn't pay more than $600 for that bass under any circumstances


----------



## LordHar

iron blast said:


> At this price point and specs I have zero interest I honestly wouldn't pay more than $600 for that bass under any circumstances



$600 for a low volume Ibanez Prestige Bass? That's a bit unrealistic


----------



## XeoFLCL

I'm also on the train of thought that the MSRP on this is just too high.. It's essentially an SR4005, which is barebones prestige and has an MSRP of approx 2,500 while they want over 1,000 more for something that's the same specs, but with a multiscale design and Nordstrands .. I understand that it isn't as cheap for them to make these as opposed to standard scale SRs, but that's quite the upcharge for just a scale change and pickup swap..


----------



## TemjinStrife

iron blast said:


> At this price point and specs I have zero interest I honestly wouldn't pay more than $600 for that bass under any circumstances



Really? $600 for Nordy pickups, fanned frets, and MIJ construction?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

TemjinStrife said:


> At $3750 MSRP (obviously a bit less street), that's going to be going directly against Dingwall.



Good. _Somebody_ has to. They've had the market cornered for a while now, competition can only be a good thing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

If that price is MSRP and it gets the same markdown that Sweetwater has on its other Prestige Ibby SRs, it'll be around $2815 retail, which is less than any _Canadian_ Dingwalls I've ever seen, unless you're buying used.

Also, if you know a store/site selling new Canadian Dingwalls for less than that, hook a brotha up. I'm gonna be in the US for two weeks starting the 26th, and I'd like to bring something nice back with me .


----------



## TemjinStrife

Bass Central has an ABZ5 for $2700.


----------



## TemjinStrife

XeoFLCL said:


> I'm also on the train of thought that the MSRP on this is just too high.. It's essentially an SR4005, which is barebones prestige and has an MSRP of approx 2,500 while they want over 1,000 more for something that's the same specs, but with a multiscale design and Nordstrands .. I understand that it isn't as cheap for them to make these as opposed to standard scale SRs, but that's quite the upcharge for just a scale change and pickup swap..


What many forget/don't understand is that you have to completely redesign the instrument to make it multiscale. Not to mention the complexity of cutting the fret slots itself; you can't just use the normal methods. Plus, the headstock will have to be carved at a complex angle.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Plus it's likely produced in smaller numbers.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

TemjinStrife said:


> Bass Central has an ABZ5 for $2700.



Yeah, I saw that when sniffing around earlier yesterday. Pity I don't like the looks of the ABZs anywhere near as much as the Super Ps or Js.

...or as much as the SR, for that matter.


----------



## Lakortha

Makes me wonder if us folks in the EU are going to see this bad boy in some stores, trying to buy from the US isn't as easy as it's made out to be. The direct Yen to Euro conversion comes out at about 2800 euros or ~2300 pounds. You can still pick up a Dingwall in the EU for less than that. 

Of course, these are all purely speculative prices if Ibanez did shipments of this one to EU stockists.


----------



## thatguyupthere

I might just have to buy myself a bass and not a [regular] guitar


----------



## XeoFLCL

TemjinStrife said:


> What many forget/don't understand is that you have to completely redesign the instrument to make it multiscale. Not to mention the complexity of cutting the fret slots itself; you can't just use the normal methods. Plus, the headstock will have to be carved at a complex angle.


I do understand that, but that price is troubling when your direct competition, as others mentioned, is going to be Dingwall's cheaper Afterburners.. and as much as I *love* ibanez SRs, man I hate to say this but Dingwalls are pretty hard to beat.. Anyone else who has tried one knows exactly what I mean. 

Ibanez' best bet here would've been to take a hit by putting it just under the cheapest you can get a Canadian made Dingwall for, so people are more likely to consider and try Ibanez' product first. They would initially lose money, but would be able to establish their name in the multiscale consumer market at least. The problem with aiming at the multiscale market is that those interested in it are much more knowledgeable about what's available in the line, which can be pretty intimidating for those trying to jump into it, especially if you've never put your hand in it before and you're deciding to price your product at a similar price to one that's well established and has a strong following. Yes, Ibanez does have the prestige fame, but it's gonna be hard to really punch into this market with their strategy. I don't really see Ibanez making another multiscale unfortunately because of this approach, since I doubt they're going to surpass Dingwall unfortunately due to these reasons.. But then again, that's probably why it is a workshop series.. it just seems kind of illogical for Ibanez to do this because they had to customize their CNCs and teach their workers to produce these.. to offer them at a price that will actually hurt consumption in the end result 

Hell, I'm a huge Ibanez bass fan but as nice as the SRFF looks, I don't think I'd personally choose it over an afterburner because the afterburner has a much larger scale stretch and more interesting specs off the bat for what I prefer, not to mention a huge following and would possibly run cheaper.

HOWEVER, we don't know exactly what the US/EU MSRP and street price will be, so I think there's a chance I am counting my chickens before that hatch here. They might undercut Dingwall with their suggested street price, who knows! If they decide to do that for the western market, that'll definitely give me some kind of relief.


----------



## LordHar

Now, these prices make me happy 

Ibanez SRFF805-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - 5 String - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music

Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## velvetkevorkian

Huh. I would not have guessed 35.5 - 33.6 as the fan on the 6. Interesting.


----------



## Sepultorture

UGH why did you show me that, i was all like SCREW YOU IBANEZ as far as this fanned fret bass shit went, now i want one after seing those prices, might or might not, dunno

I'll wait and see if this hits the Canadian market and what the prices look like, but i'm still edging more towards the dingwall

i mean you can get a combustion for $1200 here before taxes


----------



## ixlramp

Wow a fanned 6. Yet another reason why Ibanez is my favourite bass manufacturer.


----------



## Roland777

Dang! Now we're talking!


----------



## octatoan

Not questioning anyone, but can someone give me a small list of what things are pretty common in the bass world that guitarists don't do even today?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

octatoan said:


> Not questioning anyone, but can someone give me a small list of what things are pretty common in the bass world that guitarists don't do even today?



I'm not sure anyone in this thread was saying that there are things common for bass that guitarists don't do/use _at all_, but rather that there are things that bassists either adopted earlier than guitarists, or use _more commonly_ than guitarists do. 

So yes, guitarists do use things like ergonomic bodies, multiscales, headless systems, and a extended scales, but bassists in general hopped on those trains earlier than guitarists did (some of those have only become a thing with guitars in _very_ recent memory).

Some things are found _much_ more commonly in the bass world than the guitar world, though that's not to say they aren't found at all among guitarists. Three big ones that come to mind are...

1) Active electronics/on board preamps. I can think of very, _very_ few companies selling guitars with on board preamps/EQ. Of the top of my head, only Carvin comes to mind, and I think it's only an option from them. An option that I don't see many around here opting for, no less. On basses, though, it's _extremely_ common to see active preamps, on everything from $300 chinese imports all the way up to $10k+ boutique coffee tables basses.

2) Solid state amps. Before anyone says anything, yes, I know all sorts of guitarists have solid state amps. The question is, though, how many of those are just little practice amps? When you see a guitarist at a live show, from bar gigs up to arena tours, do you expect to see solid state, or a nice tube amp? Tube, of course. Nowadays solid state digital modellers are becoming more common at all levels, of course, but they're still using them to emulate tube amps. Bassists, on the other hand, commonly use high-end, fully solid state amps at even professional levels, and aren't looked down on by anyone but the vintage purists who think everyone needs to play an SVT.

And finally...

3) A low B string. That might sound treasonous to say on this site in particular, but anyone who thinks 7 string guitars are more common than 5 string basses is just kidding himself. Bassists were using them commonly long before guitarists were, and they _kept_ using them after the seven string Nu Metal bubble burst and they fell out of fashion among guitarists for nearly a decade. Hell, for a while you were more likely to see a bassist playing a _six_ string bass than a guitarist playing a seven string guitar. That might even still be the case.


----------



## ArchonicYordi

Check out this beauty!







Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## in-pursuit

man I'm going to the Ibanez Australia 2015 product launch at the beginning of Feb for my new work, and even though I just managed to pick up an ONI 6 fanned fret I'll be putting 2 of these on order. one of them might still be for me haha! good job Ibanez, good job.


----------



## HolyHateBeam

ArchonicYordi said:


> Check out this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music



I am gonna get a job just to buy this bass


----------



## theo

in-pursuit said:


> man I'm going to the Ibanez Australia 2015 product launch at the beginning of Feb for my new work, and even though I just managed to pick up an ONI 6 fanned fret I'll be putting 2 of these on order. one of them might still be for me haha! good job Ibanez, good job.



How do I get one of these into Vic?


----------



## in-pursuit

I can get one and send it down via courier for you if you like


----------



## Roland777

in-pursuit said:


> ...I just managed to pick up an ONI 6 fanned fret...



DUDE! Please post an NBD or at least a PM because I am super interested in how it feels and sounds. It's the single-soapbar one, right?


----------



## in-pursuit

yep yep, it's not in my hands just yet hopefully tomorrow will be the day. NBD will follow, don't worry about that


----------



## Roland777

^


----------



## Roland777

That Oni NBD about to pop in soon?


----------



## LordHar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2CW7BteeZU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdKgFLxk0wE


----------



## Manurack

That's pretty sick!


----------



## in-pursuit

just ordered one each of the 5 and 6 string models for my work, will let you guys know how they feel/sound out of the box pretty soon hopefully!


----------



## hairychris

LordHar said:


> Now, these prices make me happy
> 
> Ibanez SRFF805-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - 5 String - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music
> 
> Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music



725 quid for the 5 string? Great price.

800 series is Indonesian built. It also has the Barts from the SR500 series that a lot of folks aren't into (my 505 sounds fine, but having just got an EBMM it gets destroyed) but at that price it's well worth it.

Not in the market but interested to see what other folks make of them.


----------



## larry

so they got it right the very first time with the srff4505... and then decided to go ahead and leave that ugly bit of fretboard sticking out beyond the nut on the new prototypes. *sigh* come on ibanez, how much are you really saving in production costs by leaving that on there?? you know, even rondo knows better..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

larry said:


> so they got it right the very first time with the srff4505... and then decided to go ahead and leave that ugly bit of fretboard sticking out beyond the nut on the new prototypes. *sigh* come on ibanez, how much are you really saving in production costs by leaving that on there?? you know, even rondo knows better..



I never understood the h8 for that little sliver on the end.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

larry said:


> so they got it right the very first time with the srff4505... and then decided to go ahead and leave that ugly bit of fretboard sticking out beyond the nut on the new prototypes. *sigh* come on ibanez, how much are you really saving in production costs by leaving that on there?? you know, even rondo knows better..



It's not really about saving money. It's just another way of doing it. They could take it off, have the headstock's tilt back be parallel with the nut, but then they'd have a twisted headstock. If they took it off and left the headstock tiltback straight they'd have a line there instead, which looks much worse than a tiny bit of extra fretboard. I do it the way Ibanez decided to do it so that I can keep a traditional tilt back without a twisted headstock.


----------



## larry

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood the h8 for that little sliver on the end.





ElysianGuitars said:


> It's not really about saving money. It's just another way of doing it. They could take it off, have the headstock's tilt back be parallel with the nut, but then they'd have a twisted headstock. If they took it off and left the headstock tiltback straight they'd have a line there instead, which looks much worse than a tiny bit of extra fretboard. I do it the way Ibanez decided to do it so that I can keep a traditional tilt back without a twisted headstock.



both of you are right. it's not a big deal, nor does it have a significant affect towards production costs, that we know of --hence my slight frustration. 
I just happen to think this is cleaner and falls more inline with Ibanez's aesthetic. any other execution I've seen so far is a deal breaker.


----------

